# Duyuru > Gündem >  Türbana can feda... Rujlu hakime ise bekaret soruşturması!

## bozok

*Türbana can feda... Rujlu hakime ise bekaret soruşturması!*



Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, “Kadınları, genç kızları, kılık kıyafetine, inancına, aidiyetine veya aile yapısına göre eğitiminden mahrum bırakmak, üniversitenin özgürlükçü niteliğini aşındıran ilkel ve gerici bir tutumdur” demiş... 

“Kadının Güçlendirilmesi ve Beşeri Güvenliğin İnşası” konulu bir toplantıda söylemiş bu sözleri...

Başbakan’a göre; kadınları ve kızları...

Aidiyetine... (ürneğin tarikatına ya da cemaatine...)
Kılık, kıyafetine... (Yani türbanına...)
İnancına... (Hatta inancını siyaset alet etmesine...)
...göre üniversite eğitiminden mahrum bırakamazsınız...

Ama onun iktidarındaki Adalet Bakanlığı’nın uygulaması yüzünden; ruj süren ve odasında erkek bir avukatla konuşan kadın hakim, “bekaret kontrolü”ne gönderilip, meslekten ihraç edilebilir!

***

Dünkü bir gazetede, meslekten atılınca Türkiye’yi AİHM’de mahkÃ»m ettiren Hakim Arzu üzpınar’la yapılan bir söyleşi vardı...

O yıllarda Mersin’in Gülnar ilçesinde görev yapan Hakim Arzu üzpınar, 2003’te meslekten ihraç edilmiş...

Bu kararın ardından tüm işyerlerinin kapısı kendisine kapanmış, hiçbir yerde iş bulamamış...

Geçen yıl kaybettiği emekli savcı babasından kalan öksüz maaşı ile geçinmeye çalışıyormuş...

***

Tüm bunlar nasıl mı olmuş? Anlatayım:
O günlerde çok başarılı, gelecek vaat eden genç bir hakimmiş Arzu Hanım...

Ankara Hukuk Fakültesi’nden ikincilikle mezun olmuş...

Gülnar’da görev yaptığı dönemde, bir davada bazı polisler hakkında mahkÃ»miyet kararı vermiş...

İşte; bu kararın ardından, Adalet Bakanlığı’na sahte imzalı ihbar mektupları yağmaya başlamış...

“Milliyetçi polisler”, “adliye çalışanları” ve “bir vatandaş” gibi sahte imzalarla gönderilen ihbar mektuplarında, üzpınar’ın “fazla ruj sürdüğü, mini etek giydiği, odasına bir avukatı alıp kapıyı kapattığı, farklı erkeklerle yemek yediği” gibi iddialar yer alıyormuş...

üok şükür ki ülkemizde bu iddiaların hiçbiri henüz “suç” değil...

Ama gelin bunu dönemin Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek’e anlatın...

Bakan Bey (ya da müsteşarı) iddiaları elinin tersiyle itip, “Bunlar tamamen Hakim Hanım’ın özel hayatıyla ilgili konulardır. Kimse karışamaz” diyeceğine; tutmuş bir müfettiş görevlendirmiş...

Ve gönderdiği müfettiş de Hakim Hanım’dan, suçlamaların asılsız olduğunu ispatlaması için bekaret raporu istemiş...

Hakim Hanım bu raporu almış almasına da... Buna rağmen Cemil üiçek’in başkanlığındaki Hakim ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu tarafından meslekten ihraç edilmekten kurtulamamış...

Hayatı boyunca hakkında hiçbir disiplin soruşturması açılmayan, sicili tertemiz bu Hakim Hanım, sanki rüşvet alırken suçüstü yakalanmış gibi; uyarı veya kınama kararı bile verilmeden, doğrudan meslekten ihraç edilmiş...

Elbette konuyu AİHM’e götürmüş ve açtığı davayı kazanmış ama...

Sırf bir davada bazı polisleri mahkÃ»m ettiği için boynuna asılan namussuz” yaftasından da bir türlü kurtulamamış...

***

şimdi... Türban için sekiz yıldır mücadele veren ve bu uğurda ülkeyi sayısız kez krize sürükleyen tüm siyasetçilere soruyorum:

Bu kadın hakimin yaşadıklarının, sizin katınızda hiç mi önemi yok?

Sırf ruj sürdüğü ya da işi gereği makamında bir erkek avukatla görüştüğü, yemek yediği için hem işinden olan hem de namusu tartışma konusu haline getirilen bu kadın, hiçbirinizin vicdanını kanatmıyor mu? 

*****

*GüNüN SORUSU*

Sorum benim gibi Galatasaraylılara:
şu makus talihimizi yenmek için, bu akşamki Fenerbahçe maçında Beşiktaş forması giysek acaba işe yarar mı?

*****

*Sen misin kızdıran?*

Yargıdaki rüşvet operasyonuna adı karışan ve polis tarafından arandığı açıklanan İstanbul Ticaret Odası Başkanı Murat Yalçıntaş, aslında AKP’ye yakın bir isim...

Babası Nevzat Yalçıntaş, bu partinin kurucularından ve eski milletvekillerinden...

Kendisi de İTO Başkanlığı’na, bu yakınlık sayesinde seçildi...

Son referandum öncesinde de açık açık “Evet”i destekledi ve iktidara büyük destek verdi...

***

Murat Yalçıntaş iktidarla, bugüne kadar sadece bir kez ters düştü... 

Mayıs ayının son günlerinde Brezilya’da düzenlenen 1. Türk İhraç ürünleri Fuarı’na mazeretsiz bir şekilde gitmedi, bu da Sanayi Bakanı Zafer üağlayan’ın büyük tepkisine yol açtı...

üağlayan kızgınlığını 5 Haziran’da AA’ya verdiği demeçte, “İTO Başkanı daha piyasada yokken, ben Ankara Sanayi Odası başkanıydım. İTO Murat Yalçıntaş’tan önce de vardı, sonra da olacak” diye dile getirdi...

Başbakan da bu konuya kayıtsız kalmadı ve “Kızdım İTO’ya” dedi...


***

Acaba Yalçıntaş, şu başına gelenlerden sonra, Brezilya’ya gitmediğine bin pişman olmuş mudur?


*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 23 Ekim 2010

----------

